# Bildschirm capturen



## acidwarrior (13. Februar 2004)

m0in!

Ich möchte gerne ein Videotutorial machen... muss allerdings dafür dann das Fenster, in dem das Proggi läuft capturen 

Könnte mir irgendjemand verraten wie und womit?

*aufantwortfreu* ^^


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

bei windows : Windows Taste + Prt Scr/Sys Rq (Print Screen) = Screenshot ,..oben rechts


----------



## goela (13. Februar 2004)

Kuckst Du hier oder hier. 

Und verschoben in Videoschnitt / -technik!


----------



## goela (13. Februar 2004)

> bei windows : Windows Taste + Prt Scr/Sys Rq (Print Screen) = Screenshot ,..oben rechts


Er will ein Videotutorial machen -> bewegte Bilder! Damit machst Du nur einen Screenshot!


----------



## kasper (13. Februar 2004)

Man kann es mit SnagIt  oder Camtasia Studio machen.


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Er will ein Videotutorial machen -> bewegte Bilder! Damit machst Du nur einen Screenshot! *



jaja aber seine Formuliereung lässt zu wünschen übrig...
Aus dem Englisch: capture = erfassen


----------



## goela (13. Februar 2004)

Ist schon richtig! Aber es gibt Anfragen da weiss kein Mensch was gemeint ist!
Hier kann man eben anhand dem Wort Videotutorial dies heraus interpretieren!


----------

